# Unsave/unmodify changes in Microsoft Word



## lowtechie (Dec 9, 2005)

*HELP!! Need to unsave changes in Microsoft Word!!!*

HELP!!!

I neeeeeed to recover a document that was replaced with a blank document.

Was trying to help my daughter save a document to cd for school project.
She had already saved the completed document which was 6 pages (20kb). However, as I was trying to save it to cd, a mini-window popped-up and indicated that the named document had already been saved. It gave me the option of replacing the existing document with the new one. (Yes... I actually chose that option, unaware that I was replacing all of her work with a blank document!!!) 

My question is: HOW DO I RECOVER THE 6 PAGE DOCUMENT??? 

Surely, it is somewhere within the depths of the computer.

Pleeeze help!! I feel AWFUL about losing my daughter's assignment. :sad:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Oh dear.....

If I understand correctly, this only happened when saving to a CD - *not* when saving to the hard disk? If that's correct then it will depend on the settings you had in Word. If you had Word set to create a backup copy, Tools > Options > Save Tab, then you should have a copy of the document in the same folder as was the original. It will have a file extension of *.wbk* rather than .doc. Try a search for the file, using just the first part of the filename.

Other than that, I think you're in trouble.......

Regards


----------

